# Bones had a baby



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

And its a girl! (I'm being facetious). This is the foster pup- supposed to go to GSD rescue on Thursday but Bones seems fond of her (when she's not chewing on his ears...)




























*What is this?*










*Dinner?!*










*I'm cute?*


----------



## bigmac (Sep 25, 2010)

Ya gotta' love this pair. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.....and did I say Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww???


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

What a cutie!! Have fun with her =D


----------



## Hamsa (Feb 16, 2011)

awww how cute,


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

OMG she's adorable!!! What does Halo think of her?


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Halo is indifferent- he will play with her but can get rough so I usually make it short. Here's a pic of them:










*Picture Flood:*

Bones: Hmm...she seems rather calm.
Pup: Hehe...










Bones: What is that crazy look in her eyes?
Pup: Hi...










Bones: Agh!
Pup: Dinner *lick*










Bones: No not dinner...
Pup: bbbut...










Bones: Argh!
Pup: Yes Dinner!










Bones: Not Dinner!
Pup: DINNNER *OM*










Bones: NOT DINNER!
Pup: Wow, those are big teeth mister bones... Dessert?










Bones: NO! 
Pup: Ahh!










Bones: Now be good.
Pup: I surrender!


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

Awwww. Puppies are cute, but grown up dogs playing with little pups just brings a smile to my face.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Independent George said:


> Awwww. Puppies are cute, but grown up dogs playing with little pups just brings a smile to my face.


I couldn't agree with you more! :becky:


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

The pup is absolutely adorable! Great pics


----------



## BmoreBruno (Jan 19, 2011)

Independent George said:


> Awwww. Puppies are cute, but grown up dogs playing with little pups just brings a smile to my face.


Oh my gosh it's so true! These pictures (and comments) are adoorable!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

Love the pics and what a cutie


----------



## s2thalayer (Jul 7, 2010)

now i want a shepherd. i have got to stop looking at you guys pictures! im going to be broke!


----------



## BmoreBruno (Jan 19, 2011)

s2thalayer said:


> now i want a shepherd. i have got to stop looking at you guys pictures! im going to be broke!


Oh my gosh! Me too! I spent a good chunk of time at work yesterday lookinag at a GSD rescue site and there is no way I can get another dog!


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Puppy is off to the rescue (already has a family to boot) and I think Halo is relieved:

(disclaimer: I sound like an idiot- I apologize I talk to my dogs this way...for some inexplicable reason)


----------

